

'Critical phase' for Iter fusion dream - mhw
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-23408073

======
junto
I would love to see this happen, but it seems like this project has a kind of
'development by committee' feel to it.

As I understand it though, this plant is designed to be a bigger prototype,
extending what was done at Culham, rather than a real commercial reactor.

